# KA24E manufacture date



## jgdbc1 (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a Nissan KA24E engine serial number 066360W.
I am trying to fine the manufacture date for this engine as well as the original vehicle that it was in.
It currently in a Datsun 2000.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know how much Nissan keeps track of their engine serial numbers. They used the engine in a number of vehicles in the US, but since the Datsun 2000 is rear wheel drive, it likely came from a D21 Nissan Hardbody or an early Nissan 240SX. If it has a distributor cap with no coil wire, that would make it likely from late model Hardbody truck, around 96-97. Perhaps Nissan's customer hotline can help you out? 1-800-NISSAN-1 Or, try posting on Nissan's Facebook page.


----------



## jgdbc1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for the hotline and Facebook hint. The D21 or early 240Sx are vehicles that I have been told about. The distributor is not applicable as the engine has been upgraded to a crankshaft fired ignition. What I was hoping for was a place or printout that would tie the serial number to an original vehicle.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I know on VG engines, they'll start off with a type number, like "VG30," and then will have a 6-digit serial number followed by a letter, like "W." The last letter designates the class, i.e. "W series." I would imagine the serial numbers run in production order, but, I'm just assuming. I'm not aware of any deciphers that will match the engine to the specific model, so, that's why I would check with Nissan.


----------

